# I bought a New Front Door, but wrong swing...



## Fisher252 (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a pre hung door in the clearnace section at Lowes and bought it. It was such a good deal that I didn't even check the swing. There is a wall on the right side of the door, as you enter the house, so I guess it would be best to have a RH swing like is in it now.

My question is, is it fairly easy to reverse the swing on a pre hung door? Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

It is not easy at all. I would attempt to resell the door (craigslist?) and keep my eyes open for another deal.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the door made of? Are there pre-drilled holes for the hardware? This project will either be difficult or impossible.


----------



## Fisher252 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is a steel cased door and the holes are pre drilled. At the worst, I will just reverse the hinges and not use the jambs that came with it. I think I will be able to use the jambs though. I took the frame completely apart, and the 3 hinges are almost centered on that jamb. I will only have to cut about 1" off that jamb and I can use it.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I should advise my previous statement by saying that_ anything _is possible. Whether it is advisable or affordable is another matter completely.


----------



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

I dont think it's possible on a steel door. If it was a solid wood door it's very doable.


Jason,
www.Doors4Home.com | Exterior Doors | Interior Doors | French Doors


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

I have some windows, flooring, tile, and shingles to sell cheap that you probably can't use. :laughing:


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm I don't see it working.. I could be wrong

unless you want to hack up the hinge gains, I would think the door would have to be hung upside down...Maybe i'm not thinking about it clearly enough

also I don't see how the jambs could be used, for the amount of effort it would take better to just return it and spend the money on a proper swing door.


----------



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

I just remembered that Lowe's has an amazing return policy. If you haven't installed it or roughed it up too much, you can always return the merchandise. If you have lost the reciept then ask them to look it up in their directory. If they sell that item and it is still in the system, it can be returned!

If the door was special ordered, I would still give it a shot to get your money back.

Jason


----------

